# i need help from moms :(



## JessaD (Apr 23, 2015)

i need help with the father. i found out i was pregnant, and we were happy till the ultrasound lady may have messed stuff up. as of the 15th of april, she said i was about 8 weeks, and that time doesnt make any sense at all since it would have meant id have gotten pregnant on my last period. at the time, we werent doing anything. we were together but didnt do anything till the following week. i was not with anyone else, and i had my period (as i said) right before all of that. so now the dad thinks its not his. also the ultrasound lady checked the BPM and at first it said 165. then she redid it and it said 171 BPM. please, is there anything i can do? im in the middle of exams, my rent is due, the dads brother dont like me enough that hes feeding negative things to him, the dads gf is harassing me (im in the middle of handling that, no worries), and this on top of it. i need help


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 23, 2015)

It's counted from the date of your last period, not when you actually conceive (because obviously there's no way to tell for certain when the sperm actually entered your egg). So if they tell you you're 8 weeks pregnant, it really means the fetus is probably around 6 weeks old. Any doctor can explain this to you. If the dad doesn't believe you, take him along to your next prenatal check and ask.

On a personal note, I hope you have access to information about early term pregnancy termination. It only takes two pills, that's all there is to it. If you're not confident about bringing a child into your situation, don't be afraid to ask for more info on abortion pills. All the best!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2015)

:yeahthat:At best, it's a guess in this "one-size does not fit all" world.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 24, 2015)

Taking the babys father to the doctor would be a great idea. Then you could both get clarification on how the dates are determined. That should be sufficient to convince the father. Getting an abortion, however, might have the opposite effect and convince him that perhaps the baby is not his after all. (Not to mention the psychological trauma that many women experience after an abortion.)

Congratulations on your new baby! There is nothing to compare to becoming a new parent and loving your new infant. I wish you well!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 24, 2015)

Honestly he should have a little more faith in you than that ... And listen to you 

But on topic it does go from your last period as well as its not really an exact science sometimes, Unless there is only one possible date there is no way to know exactly when the baby was conceived. If he really insists get a DNA test once the baby is born, its risky to do it while you are pregnant.


----------



## ShreddersMom (Apr 24, 2015)

Definitely think through what's best for your baby and for yourself. I think if you can sit down calmly and talk with the father it will help to sort things out. Look into crisis pregnancy centers in your area as they can help you with baby stuff and giving you all sorts of new mom information that you might need! There is always help out there whether financially or emotionally! Don't make any rash decisions that you may later regret. Congratulations on the new baby and I'll definitely keep you and the baby in my prayers!


----------

